# What breed of chicken do i have?



## chubby2910 (12 mo ago)

Hey so recently my dad was gifted a chicken and I was wondering if anyone knows what breed she is. I'm really new to this whole chicken thing. If it helps she lays brown eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try to take a side shot of her a bit further away.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

She looks like a Speckled Sussex. I've owned a few of them. They are beautiful birds, curious, and good layers.


----------



## chubby2910 (12 mo ago)

Yeah my bad not currently home I only have videos of her, which Im not sure how to post. Tommorow I can take better pics of her


----------



## chubby2910 (12 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> She looks like a Speckled Sussex. I've owned a few of them. They are beautiful birds, curious, and good layers.


Wow, thank you I looked up the breed and she's looks exactly the same, her characteristics also match up the breed.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Agreed with Speckled Sussex.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Agree with Dawg and Chickenbiscuts I saw the picture of her before I hit on the thread, and I knew for sure she had to be a Speckled Sussex.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Yup brown speckled Sussex


----------

